# Jersey Shore Fishing Reports



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been searching the other boards for reports. Seems that the action is heating up in the surf and off the jetties. 

Does anyone have any first hand knowledge about the action?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Depends on where you are going. Most of the action is up north, while the south is still quiet for now.


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> Depends on where you are going. Most of the action is up north, while the south is still quiet for now.


I read that they are doing pretty good at a place called Point Pleasant Beach / Monmouth Inlet


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

emal7717 said:


> I read that they are doing pretty good at a place called Point Pleasant Beach / Monmouth Inlet


Island beach too Yep, their still up north


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Fisherman's HQ
Photos
Oct 21, 2010 2:58 PM
October 21, 2010 - Holy Cow! Ray Sullivan took the lead in both the LBI Surf Derby and the FHQ Striper Calcutta with this 56-lb 7oz, 52.5" x 29.5" striper. Ray hooked into this fish just after 1pm down towards the southern part of LBI with bunker. Ray said, "It has been a longtime coming!" Congratulations Ray! You are in the 50lb Club!

SEE PHOTO BELOW


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

http://picasaweb.google.com/fishhead.greg/2010#5530574899568423074


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Now that's what I'm talkin about!!!!!!! Gotta semd them bad boys down this way........


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*now*

there is a money fish....congrats on that cow....JS


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow that's the biggest striper I have ever seen. Congratulations to the man who brought it in!


----------



## dotdad (Jul 20, 2007)

*Big Bass*

http://jinglesbaitandtackle.com/fishing_report

Nice pics, and report.


----------

